# Perdido River 12/31/2011



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Put in at Seminole Landing at 0700. Fog so thick it took us an hour to get to Hurst Hammock. Saw bait moving in a small bay off the river and headed over to it. 22 speckled trout and 5 red fish later we headed home. Boat back on trailer at 1245. Kept 10 specs and 2 reds, one 23 inches and the other 19 inches. Lost one spec between 3-4 lbs. Great morning with Lewis.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice catch!


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

 heat up the grease


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Good job. I'm glad to hear the keeper specks have moved in over there. This summer all I could catch there was small specks


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Good read on the bait, and nice results. :thumbup:


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

nice red.


----------

